# Tomato Salad dressing (TNT)



## pdswife (Apr 27, 2008)

3 good sized plum tomatoes
     3 Tbs Red wine Vinegar
     2 Tbs Parma Cheese 
     1 tsp white sugar
     1 large garlic clove
     1/4 tsp onion salt, basil, salt
     1/8 tsp black pepper

cut and slice tomatoes
smash garlic and cut into very very small pieces
chop cheese into small chuncks
Add all of the above to a blender and blend until it's as liquidy as you'd like.

Leave larger chuncks and seed tomatoes and it's great on toasted French bread.

ENJOY!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2008)

I've got this copied and filed!!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2008)

This  sounds great, Trish.  I'll have to make  it sometime when Buck's at his dinner  meeting.  He doesn't care for uncooked tomatoes.  Me, I can eat them by the bushelfull.   Yum.


----------



## shortchef (Apr 27, 2008)

Mmmmm!  That's going on my mixed green salad tomorrow night. Thank you!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Mmmmm!  That's going on my mixed green salad tomorrow night. Thank you!!!



My thoughts exactly!  I don't have any Roma tomatoes but I have a big, fat Ugly tomato that is ready for the job!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 27, 2008)

lol.. big fat ugly tomatoes will work too KE.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL pds - the type of tomato is called "Ugly" - and I guess they're sort of ugly too!  LOL


----------



## pdswife (Apr 29, 2008)

lol  oh.. my brain deadness is showing through!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2008)

Again, this is sooooooooooooooooo refreshing and I already have other plans for it


----------



## pdswife (Apr 29, 2008)

Really really glad that you like it!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2008)

That sounds really good!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2008)

Pds,
yummy, I'm going outside right now and have a talk with those tomatoes

j/k
this looks oh so good..Thanks

kades


----------



## pdswife (Apr 29, 2008)

hope you like it!!!!!!!


----------

